# John Deere 790 seat safety switch



## dannynkc (Aug 30, 2011)

I am wanting to bypass this switch and am wondering who has done it and if the can explain to me how to do it. It is a real pain in the __ __ __! Thanks


----------



## Riversidefarm (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi danny - I simply removed the switch from the seat, cut a steal plate the width of the switch and drilled holes in each side to line up with the existing pilot holes to attach it to the seat. Then, and quick nut and bolt through each side to permanently hold it down.


----------

